# Hoyt big guns????



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Braden G still shoots the old Cam 1/2. I asked him about it at nationals in the Pro-Am and he said he just feels comfortable with the cam and has not found anything that feels better yet.


----------



## k42 (Jan 2, 2008)

the spirals have a harder back wall and it will give a more consistant release.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

If you take the rubber bumper out of the bottom cam on a C.5+ setup, you'll have the hard back wall.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Last I saw, Dave C. was shooting the cam 1/2. It's just a matter of finding the cam that fits your style.


----------

